# Metro Atlanta Ga Local Box builder & Installer Independant?



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi,

I was wondering if there are any Installers in the Metro Atlanta Ga area who can build a Sub Box for me?

Also and/or anyone who installs on the side simple things like a Sub and amp in Trunk. Also looking for someone to Build me a Simple spare tire Singled Amp rack mount with Acrylic or Plexi under the Trunk floor?

Anyone can or know of for a reasonable price, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

I got ya man. We can talk here or you can pm me.


----------



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

Just saw this thanks. I pm'd you.


----------



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone else does or can refer me to someone?


----------



## Xtremevol (Apr 21, 2020)

You try Monster Customs in Marietta? They do great work.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Xtremevol said:


> You try Monster Customs in Marietta? They do great work.


I took care of him. In his driveway. In a pandemic. Worked on it till like 1230. 
In a pandemic. Like everyone was sick.


----------

